# Breeding Pair : Pictures of Female and Male



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

Hey what's up? i'm new here. 

Male betta= Double Tail (DT)


What's my female? a VT or what?


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

What would i get?


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

Is my female, a ST? or CT? or VT?


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

Damn almost 70 views and no reply


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

Ok she's a veil tail. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

They are great looking. The female is probably a vt, but she could be a ct.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Are you already breeding them?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Female: Combtail
Male: WOAH!


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah the male is making the bubble nest right now.


----------

